# Quagga tutorial for FreeBSD



## asadfx (Mar 4, 2011)

Dear friends,
I have installed Quagga successfully in my FreeBSD machine using http://www.bohica.net/main/freebsd-and-unix-mainmenu-28/28-installing-quagga-bgp-daemon-on-freebsd-6.

I have also managed to enable the daemons (by copying the .conf files and setting the proper ownership). 

But the problem is that, most of the tutorials are for Debian Linux. Can anyone suggest good tutorials for FreeBSD?

Also I want to telnet a Quagga daemon remotely. In case of, Debian there is /etc/quagga/debian.conf; where the necessary changes must be made (http://openmaniak.com/quagga_tutorial.php). Where is the equivalent file on FreeBSD?

Also there is a suggestion to set 
	
	



```
vtysh_enable=yes
```
 Without doing this, I could access the Quagga router via vtysh (actually you have to put "vtysh_enable=yes" in debian.conf). I get the following output:


```
ahuq# vtysh

Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.99.17).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.

quagga-router# show ip route
Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
       I - ISIS, B - BGP, > - selected route, * - FIB route

K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 62.237.209.1, bge0
C>* 62.0.0.0/8 is directly connected, bge0
C>* 127.0.0.0/8 is directly connected, lo0
quagga-router# show ip forwarding
IP forwarding is on
quagga-router# show ip bgp
No BGP network exists
```

This might sound stupid. But why do I see 
	
	



```
No BGP network exists
```
?

Bye.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2011)

asadfx said:
			
		

> But the problem is that, most of the tutorials are for Debian Linux. Can anyone suggest good tutorials for FreeBSD?


It should work exactly the same.



> Also I want to telnet a Quagga daemon remotely. In case of, Debian there is /etc/quagga/debian.conf; where the necessary changes must be made (http://openmaniak.com/quagga_tutorial.php). Where is the equivalent file on FreeBSD?


Have a look in /usr/local/etc/


----------



## wdo (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,

In my experiments with Quagga/BGP the "No network" results from a configuration without a "network ..." command to the BGP daemon. I have been trying to configure a "backbone" AS without own networks to announce, but so far to no avail.

Regards >>> w


----------

